# لا تبكوا على الراقدين - عظة عن الموت للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم



## ROWIS (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تبكوا على الراقدين - عظة عن الموت للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم

ساعة الموت، لماذا هي مجهولة بالنسبة لنا؟:
يا أحبائي، إن عقلنا في شوقٍ دائم لمعرفة وفهم أمور كثيرة. وأول هذه الأُمور هو الوقت الذي ستحدث فيه نهاية العالم. ولكي يحدّ القديس بولس من هذا الفضول، يكتب في إحدى رسائله " وأمَّا الأزمنة والأوقات فلا حاجة لكم أيها الاخوة أن أكتب إليكم عنها" (1تس1:5). وأنا بدوري أتساءل، ما الذي نستفيده لو عرفنا متى سيحدث هذا الأمر؟ هل لكم أن تخبروني؟
دعونا نفترض أن مجيء الرب الثاني سوف يحدث بعد عشرين عامًا، أو ثلاثين أو مائة، أيةُ أهمية سوف تترتب على ذلك؟ ألاّ تأتي نهاية العالم لكل واحد منا بنهاية حياته الأرضية؟! (1)، لماذا إذن تجهد فكرك متسائلاً في ضيقٍ: متى ستحدث النهاية العامة لجميعنا؟ فمثلما يحدث في ظروف أخرى ـ حيث نترك ما يخصنا وننشغل بشئون الآخرين، ونهتم بالأكثر بقضايا غريبة لا تهمنا ـ هكذا الأمر في موضوعنا هذا، فبدلاً من أن ينشغل كل واحدٍ منا بنهاية حياته هو، فإنه يريد أن يعلم بالتفصيل كيف ومتى ستأتي نهاية الكل؟
أمَّا إذا أردتم أن تعرفوا لماذا تظل نهاية حياة كل واحد منا مجهولة؟ ولماذا يأتي الموت فجأةً مثل اللص في منتصف الليل؟ فسوف أجيبكم عن ذلك بحسب ما أعتقد أنه صحيح.
أعتقد أنه لو عرِفَ كل واحد منا متى تنتهي حياته، فسوف لا يعتني أحدٌ بأن يسلك في أعمال الفضيلة أثناء حياته، فإذا عرف أحد اليوم الأخير لحياته، ففي هذه الحالة ـ يفعل شرورًا لا حصر لها ـ يتوب قبل نهايته بقليل، لكى يرحل من الحياة الحاضرة وهو مغفور الخطايا. أمَّا إذا كان الخوف من ساعة الموت المجهولة هو ما يدفع النفوس للتوجه معًا نحو الله، فمَن من أولئك سوف يهتم بالفضيلة ـ إن كانوا على يقين من الساعة التي سوف يموتون فيها ـ طالما وضعوا في قرارة نفوسهم أن يتوبوا في اللحظات الأخيرة؟ فضلاً عن ذلك، لو عرف أحدٌ ـ بالتأكيد ـ إنه سيموت غدًا، فإنه لن يتردد في أن يعمل كل ما يريد عمله قبل ذلك اليوم: يقتل، وينتقم من أعدائه، وبعد أن يجتهد في تحقيق رغباته، عندئذ سوف يقبل الموت.
بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فحتى أولئك الذين يظهرون سخاءً عمليًا عندما يواجهون أخطارًا مختلفة ببسالةٍ، فإنهم سوف لا ينالون المكافأة، طالما أن بسالتهم تكون نابعة من يقينهم أنهم يقتربون من ساعة موتهم. زد على ذلك، إنه حتى الجبان سوف يلقي بنفسه في التهلكة طالما أن لديه ضمانًا مؤكدًا بأنه لن يصبه ألم أو شر. أمَّا مَنْ يعتقد أنه من الممكن أن يفقد حياته عندما يتعرض لخطر من الأخطار، ويعرف أنه سوف يحفظ حياته إن لم يحدث هذا الخطر، وأنه يخاطر بحياته لو اجتاز فيه، فإنه يقدم بذلك دليلاً على استعداده هذا، كما أنه يظهر في الوقت نفسه استهانته بهذه الحياة الحاضرة.
أمّا الذي يمتلك حقيقةً تفكيرًا حكيمًا، ويوجه دفة حياته على رجاء الخيرات العتيدة، فإنه عندما يرى أمامه شخصًا مائتًا، فهو لن يعتبر الموت أنه موت حقًا (أي نهاية كل شئ)، ولن يحزن على مَنْ يموتون في ظروفٍ مشابهة؛ لأنه يفكر في الأكاليل التي يمنحها الله. وإذا كان الزارع لا يأسف ولا يتجهم إذا ما رأى القمح منتشرًا في حقله، هكذا أيضًا البار الذي ينجح في تحقيق مفاخر الفضيلة ويحيا يوميًا متطلعًا باشتياق إلى ملكوت الله، لن يُصَب بالضيق مثل معظم البشر إذا ما أتاه الموت، ولن ينزعج أو يضطرب لأنه يعرف أن الموت بالنسبة لأولئك الذين عاشوا حياة الفضيلة هو انتقالٌ ورحلة إلى مكان أفضل وحياة أرقى، وطريقٌ يقود إلى الأكاليل التي يمنحها الله.
إنَّ حادثة الموت ـ بحد ذاتها ـ تسبب اضطرابًا للإنسان كما أنها تعرّفه ـ أكثر من أي شئ آخر ـ كم هو تافهٌ وضعيف. لأجل هذا السبب تُبنى القبور أمام المدن، وأمام الحقول. توجد القبور دائمًا أمام أعيننا من أجل تذكيرنا بضعفنا البشري باستمرار. فعندما يزور شخصٌ مدينةً فخمةً تفتخر بغناها وقادتها وبملكٍ يجلس على عرشه، فإنه يري ما يوجد حقيقةً (أي القبور التي تشير إلى حقيقة الموت) قبل أن يرى ما كان يتوقعه وينتظره، وبهذه الطريقة، إذ نتعلم أولاً إلى أي شئ ننتهي، عندئذِ نستطيع أن نرى الغنى الفائق.
وليس هذا فقط، فعندما يريد رجل أن يتخذ امرأةً زوجةٍ له، فإنه يخضع للقانون، فيلتزم بالمهر، ولكن قبل أن تتحقق وحدة الزوجين، بل قبل أن يرى الرجلُ المرأةَ التي سوف يتخذها زوجة له، يأتي ذكر الموت فيشتمل عقد الاتفاق على ترتيبات ما بعد الموت: ما الذي يحدث لو مات الزوج قبل الزوجة؟ ماذا لو ماتت المرأة قبل الرجل؟ ولا يقتصر الأمر على أولئك الذين يعيشون ثم يدركهم الموت، بل يتعداهم إلى الذين لم يُولدوا بعد، فيجب أن يُذكر في العقد ما الذي يترتب على موت الولد الذي سوف يولد. وهكذا نرى أن قرار الموت قد صدر قبل أن يتم الزواج وقبل ظهور ثمرته
ولا شك أنه أمر حسن أن نثبت تعهداتنا بشأن المهر وكافة الترتيبات الأُخرى المتعلقة بالزواج أمام مكاتب العقود، إلاَّ أنه بالرغم من أن كل واحد فينا يعرف وهن الطبيعة البشرية، فإنه ينسى ذلك الذي كتبه والتزم به إذا ما عانى شيئًا مما يعانيه البشر أو لو ماتت المرأة، عندئذ ـ وفي وسط الكارثة ـ يتفوه بغير ما تعهد به، فيقول: هل لابد أن أُعاني مثل هذه الأمور؟ هل هذا هو ما انتظرته، أن يحدث لي ما حدث وأفقد زوجتي؟ ماذا تقول أيها الإنسان؟ عندما كنت بعيدًا عن هذه الأحداث عرفت جيدًا قوانين الطبيعة، أفعندما تُبتلى بمصيبةٍ تنسى؟ إذن عندما ترى واحدًا من أهلك يرحل عن هذا العالم، لا تستسلم للضيق، بل اهتم بنفسك وامتحن ضميرك، فكِّر أنه بعد قليل تنتظرك نفس النهاية.
لكن سيقول لي شخصٌ: إن من يموت سيفسد وسيصير ترابًا ورمادًا. نعم هذا هو ما يحدث بالضبط، لهذا ينبغي أن نفرح بالأكثر؛ لأنه عندما يشرع شخصٌ ما في إعادة بناء منزل قد تداعى وأصبح على وشك الانهيار، فمادام قد أخرج خارجًا سكان هذا المنزل أولاً، عندئذٍ يقدر أن ينقضه ويبنيه بناء أكثر جمالاً. وهذا الأمر لا يسبب أي حزنٍ لأولئك الذين يخرجون خارج البيت، بل بالحري يسعدهم؛ لأنهم لا يعطون أهميةً لما يشاهدونه بأعينهم من هدمٍ، بل للبناء الذي سوف يقوم، وإن لم يروه بعد. نفس الأمر يفعله الله، عندما ينوي أن يُحلَّل جسدنا، يُخرِج مسبقًا النفس التي تسكن هذا الجسد، ومن ثم يقيمها مرةً أُخرى فيه بمجدٍ عظيم بعد أن يعيد بناء هذا البيت ثانيةً. ولأن الله عندما خلق آدم، خلق النفس والجسد معًا، فإن آدم لم يرَ أن الجسد قد خُلِقَ من تراب، بمعنى أن الله لم يخلق النفس قبل الجسد حتى لا ترى النفسُ خلقة الجسد، لذلك فإن النفس لا تعرف مدى تفاهة وضعف الجسد، لكن عندما يقوم الجسد في القيامة العامة، عندئذٍ تعرف النفس أنها قامت إذ تكون قد سبقت فلبست ملبسها الأرضي.
لأنه بالرغم من أن المائت لا يرى ذاته، إلاّ أنه سبق له عندما كان حيًا أن رأى من مات، وعرف إن ذاك الذي مات تغيَّر إلى تراب، فإنه يرى هذه الأمور ويتعلم الكثير.
ألم يتصادف أن رأيت أُناسًا يبدون منتفخين وأنانيين، وبالرغم من ذلك تجدهم أمام رؤية الموت جبناء؟ إن قلوبهم ترتعب خوفًا من مجرد ذكر كلمة الموت. ونحن أيضًا عندما نقف أمام القبور فإننا نتأمل آسفين، وكأننا صرنا حكماء ـ إلاَّ أننا ننسى ما في طبيعتنا من ضعف ووهن بمجرد مغادرة تلك الأماكن.
وعندما نتواجد أمام القبور، يقول كل واحد منا لقريبه (تقريبًا الآتي): بالحق كم نحن مساكين! كم هي تافهةٌ حياتنا! إلاَّ أنه وعلى الرغم من هذا، وبدلاً من أن نفكر فيما سيؤول إليه مصيرنا بعد الموت، نعيش حياتنا في غضب وسرقة وعدم الصفح للآخرين، وكل واحد منا يكتفي بالتفلسف أمام حقيقة الموت كما لو كان في تلك اللحظة يستنكر تمامًا ما حدث من شر بسبب خطايانا، وفي نفس الوقت نجده يحارب الله بأعماله.

موقفنا من موت أحبائنا:
دعونا نأتي إلى موضوعنا. أخبرني، لأي سبب تبكي بحزن شديد على من مات؟ هل لأنه كان خاطئًا؟ لو كان كذلك، كان ينبغي أن تشكر الله؛ لأجل توقف ذلك الإنسان عن ارتكاب الخطية. أو هل تحزن لأن الإنسان الذي مات كان صالحًا وفاضلاً؟ وهنا أيضًا ينبغي أن تفرح؛ لأنه مات قبل أن تنجح الخطية في تغيير قصده ونيته (راجع حكمة سليمان4: 11) أم تحزن لأنه كان شابًا؟ وفي هذه الحالة أيضًا ينبغي أن تشكر الله وتمجده لأنه أخذه بالقرب منه، فهؤلاء يشبهون الذين دُعوا لكي ينالوا رتبةً، إن كثيرين منهم يُودَّعون بثناءٍ (2)، فبنفس الطريقة ينبغي لنا أن نشيِّع بمزيد من الرضا أولئك الذين يرحلون عن هذا العالم، لا أن نحزن حزنًا أكثر من اللازم. لأننا لو اعتبرنا أن من مات هو إنسانٌ فانٍ بطبيعته، وأن الله هو الذي أخذه من هذه الحياة الحاضرة، فسوف نتعزى تمامًا. أمَّا إن كنا نسخط في هذه الحالات، فهذا معناه أننا نشبه مَنْ يحيا كما في برج عالٍ، وهو يجهل ما يناسب الطبيعة البشرية. لقد وُلدت إنسانًا، وبالتالي فأنت فانٍ، لماذا إذن تتألم طالما أن ما حدث هو أمر طبيعى؟ َهل يضايقك أن تتغذى عن طريق الأكل؟ هل تريد أن تحيا بدون غذاء؟ على هذا القياس ينبغي أن نتفهم حالة الموت. لا تطلب خلودًا (على الأرض) طالما أنت فاني، لأن هذا الأمر عُيِّن وقُنِّن بشكل نهائي. وعندما يدعو الله شخصًا ما إلى جواره، لا ينبغي أن نكون كالعبيد ناكري الجميل الذين يغتصبون ما لسادتهم، لأن الله يكون قد أخذ ما له، إذا أخذ منا مالاً أو كرامةً أو مجدًا، أو الجسد وحتى النفس. فلو أخذ الله ابنك منك إلى جواره، فهو لم يأخذ ابنك بل عبده الذي يملكه. إذن، فإن كنا لا نملك ذواتنا، فكيف ندَّعي ملكية ما هو لله. إن كانت نفسك ليست ملكك، فكيف تكون فضتك ملكك؟ وإذا لم تكن تملك شيئًا، فكيف تنفق ما ائتُمنت عليه؟ لا تقل إذن إنني أنفق ما أملكه، وأستمتع بمالي؛ لأنك لا تنفق ما يخصك ولا تستمتع بما هو لك لكن تنفق من أموال غيرك، إذ أن الله يريدك أن توزع ما أعطاه بين يديك على الفقراء. فإذا أنت أنفقتها على هؤلاء عندئذ فإن ما ليس لك يصير ملكًا لك، أمَّا إذا أنفقتها لأجل ذاتك، فما تظن أنه ملكك يصير غريبًا عنك.
ألا ترى أن أجسادنا تخدمها الأيدي، وإن الفم يمضغ الطعام والمعدة تقبله؟ أفهل يحق للمعدة أن تحتفظ بالطعام لنفسها طالما هي تقبله؟ أَوَ يحق للعين ـ إذ تقبل النور ـ أن تحتفظ به لذاتها فلا تنير كل الجسد؟ هل يحق للأرجل ـ إذ هي فقط التي تمشي ـ أن تنتقل بمفردها من مكان إلى آخر دون باقي الجسد؟
إن أولئك الذين يمارسون مهنةً معينةً لو لم يقدم كل منهم الفائدة الناتجة من مهنته إلى الآخرين، فإن الضرر الناتج عن ذلك لن يقتصر على الآخرين، بل يشملهم هم أيضًا. ولو كان الفقراء على درجة عالية من الشر، فإذ تغلقون أحشائكم عنهم وتنكبون على الشراهة والغنى غير مفتكرين في أي أحد آخر، فإنكم سرعان ما تتحولون إلى فقراء.

ألم الوالدين بسبب موت ابنهم، وما الذي نتعلمه من قصة إبراهيم وإسحق:
قد يقول شخصٍ ما: لكنني قد فقدتُ ابني الوحيد الذي كنتُ أعتمد عليه كثيرًا وعلَّقتُ عليه كل آمالي، إذ هو من كان سيرثني، ماذا عن هذا الأمر؟ أقول لك لا تتحسَّر، لكن مجِّد الله واشكر ذاك الذي أخذه، ولا تكن أقل من إبراهيم إذ قدَّم ولده الوحيد إلى الله عندما أمره بذلك، هكذا أنتَ أيضًا لا تتحسَّر إذا أخذ الله ابنك. لأنك إذا شكرتَ الله عندما ترى ابنك ميتًا، فمكافأتك لن تكون أقل من إبراهيم الذي قاد ابنه بنفسه إلى الجبل وقدَّمه. ولو وجَّهت كل الناس إلى تمجيد الله بدلاً من النحيب والحزن، فستكافأ من الله والناس؛ لأنك سوف تنال إعجاب الناس، وفرح الملائكة، والإكليل من الله.
وربما يقول آخر أيضًا: وكيف لا أحزن وأنا منذ الآن سأحرم من كان ينادينى "أبي"؟ ما هذا الذي تقوله؟ هل تعتقد أنك فقدت ابنك؟ كلا، بل احسبه ملكًا لك وأنت مطمئنٌ تمامًا. إنك لم تفقد لقبك كأب، لكن بالحري الآن اكتسبت لقبًا يزيدك شرفًا؛ لأنك ستكون أبًا ليس لمخلوقٍ فانٍ، بل لكائنٍ خالدٍ. لا تظن أنك فقدت ابنك لأنه الآن بعيدٌ عنك، فلو أنه كان قد سافر إلى مكان بعيد، فعلاقة القرابة التي بينكما تظل موجودة، فهكذا حتى لو رأيت ابنك راقدًا، فلا تفكر فيه أنه ميت، بل هو كمَن طار وصعد إلى السماء. إذن عندما ترى عيونه مغلقةً وفمه صامتًا وجسده لا يتحرك، فلا تظن أن هذا الفم لن يتحدث بعد، وهذه العيون لن تنظر بعد، وهذه الأرجل لن تمشِ بعد، بل فلتتأمل مفكرًا في أن هذا الفم سيقول كلامًا أفضل، وهذه العيون سوف ترى أمورًا أعظم، وهذه الأرجل سوف تصعد إلى سحب السماء، وهذا الجسد الذي يتحلل الآن سوف يلبس الخلود، وسوف يمكنك أن تأخذ ابنك المُمجَّد مرةً أخرى.
فلتُعَظَّم البطريرك إبراهيم فهو لم ير فقط اسحق، بل أكثر من ذلك صدر له أمر أن يميته بنفسه، الأمر الذي يزيد في قسوته وحزنه عما لو كان رآه ميتًا. فإنه لم يتفوه بكلمة مضادة لوصية الله، ولم يسخط، ولم يقل: أيجعلني الله أبًا ليجعلني قاتلاً؟ كان من الأفضل ألا تعطيني – من البداية – ابنًا من أن تحرمني منه بهذه الطريقة، ما دمت قد أعطيتني إياه، فلماذا تريد أن تأخذه؟ لأي سبب تأمرني أن أذبحه وأنجِّس يديَّ؟ ألم تعطني وعدًا أن يملأ نسلي المسكونة بواسطته؟ إذن كيف تعدنى بالثمار بينما تقتلع الشجرة؟ من رأى مثل هذا، ومن سمِع بهذه الأمور؟ ولكن إبراهيم لم يتفوَّه بشيءٍ مثل هذا، إطلاقًا لم يفكر مثل هذا التفكير، لم يكن لديه حتى رد فعل على ذاك الذي أَمَرَه، لم يطلب مبررات، لكن بمجرد أن سَمِع " خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه إسحق وقدِّمه ذبيحةً لي فوق الجبل الذي أُريك إياه" (تك2:22)، فإنه تمَّم هذا الأمر على أكمل وجه حتى أنه فعل أكثر مما أُمِر به، لأنه أخفى الأمر عن امرأته، بل وخدع عبيده إذ تركهم ينتظرون أسفل الجبل.
إذن تأمل وفكر في مقدار المرارة الذي كان لإبراهيم عندما تحدث مع ابنه بمفرده وبدون وجود أحد آخر، إذ توهجت مشاعره ومحبته تجاه ولده، ولكنها صارت أقوى. ما الذي يمكن قوله، ويعبِّر بدقة عما كان يعتمل في نفسه؟ لقد قاد ولده إلى الجبل، قيَّده ووضعه على المذبح واستل سكينًا مستعدًا لذبحه. كيف، وبأية طريقةٍ أستطيع أن أصف الأسى الذي كان يغمر نفسه؟ أنا لستُ في مكانه حتى يمكنني أن أخبركم عن ذلك، لكن – فقط – ذاك الذي أوصل الأمور إلى هذا الحد يمكنه أن يعرف ما يختلج في نفس إبراهيم، لأن الكلام البشري يقصر عن أن يعرض الأمور على وجهها الحقيقي. كيف ظلت يد الأب ثابتة؟ كيف لم تنحل قوة أعصابه؟ كيف لم يضطرب أثناء مواجهة ولده المحبوب؟
هل رأى أحدٌ أبًا يصير هو نفسه الكاهن المتأهب لتقديم الذبيحة؟ لقد كان تقديم إسحق ذبيحةً بدون سفك دم، ومحرقةً بدون نار؛ لأن ابرام ذبح ابنه ولم يذبحه. لم يذبحه بيديه، لكن قَدَّمه باستعداده وذَبَحَه بنيته، وذلك لكي ـ بهذا المثال ـ يعلِّم الذين يأتون بعده أن وصايا الله ينبغي أن تُراعى أكثر من الأبناء، وأكثر من الطبيعة (الغريزة الطبيعية)، ومن كل الكائنات، ومن حياتنا نفسها.

إن موقف ابرام هو مثال عظيم للوالدين اللذين يفقدان ابنهما الوحيد:
تأمَّل كَرَم وبسالة هذا الإنسان، فعندما أمره الله أن يذبح ابنه المحبوب والوحيد، ابنه الذي أُعطي له بعد أن انقطع رجاءه، لابد أن الأفكار هاجمته بشدة، ولكنه أبعدَها عنه، لقد ارتعبت منه مثلما يرتعب الحراس من الملك، إذ ينضبط الجميع بنظرةٍ منه ولا يجرؤ الواحد منهم على أن ينطق ببنت شفة، هكذا أيضًا توقفت الأفكار منحنية لإبراهيم احترامًا، لا خوفًا. تأمل احتماله وصبره، لقد هُزِمت الطبيعة وكل أسلحتها (3) طُرِحت أرضًا بينما وقف إبراهيم شامخًا بيده المرفوعة والممسكة – ليست بتاجٍ – ولكن بسكينٍ تلمع أكثر من أي تاج، وصفوف الملائكة تصفق له من أجل عمله هذا، ومن السموات يُظِهرُ الله إبراهيم منتصرًا. أي رمزٍ للانتصار إذن يساوى هذا الرمز؟ عندما يفوز أحد الرياضيين في حلبة السباق، ويقوم الملك بنفسه ـ وليس مذيع الحلبة ـ بإعلان هذا الانتصار من على المنصة، ألا يَعتبر هذا البطل أن إعلان الملك بنفسه عن فوزه يفوق مجدًا وبهاءً أي تاج يكلَّل به؟ إن ذلك – بدون شك ـ سوف يلفت إليه نظر كل من هم بالإستاد. إذن، عندما يُعلن الله نفسه ـ لا إنسان حتى ولو كان ملكًا ـ في إستادٍ يشمل كل المسكونة ـ لا إستاد عادي ـ بنداءٍ من أعلى السموات، انتصار إبراهيم، في أي مكانٍ إذن سوف نضع هذا القديس؟ أخبرني، إذا كان من الصعب على الآباء أن يحتقروا أولادهم حتى ولو كانوا أشرارًا وضالين، بل ويحزنون عليهم إذا ماتوا، فمن يستطيع إذن أن يعبِّر – بالكلام – عن طاعة هذا الإنسان الذي قدَّم ابنه المتزن والعاقل، الوحيد والمحبوب، ذبيحةً لله؟
آه كم هي مغبوطة يد إبراهيم، يا لشرف السكين الذي أمسكته هذه اليد! إنها سكينٌ تستحق كل إعجاب! لأي استخدامٍ جُعلت؟ أيةُ خدمةٍ قدَّمت؟ ولأي نموذجٍ أو مثالٍ رمزت ودلَّت؟ كيف صُبغت في الدم دون أن تُصبَغ؟ لماذا؟ لا أعرف ما أقوله. لقد كان هذا السر مرعبًا جدًا: لم تقترب السكين من عنق الولد، ولا طعنت رقبته، ولم تصِر حمراءَ مصبوغةً بدم إسحق البار، لا بل بالحري اقتربت إلى عنقه، وثقبت رقبته، واحمرَّت، وصُبِغت في الدم ولم تُصبَغ. ربما يبدو لكم أنني أهذي قائلاً أمورًا متناقضةً. لا أنا لا أقول كلامًا متناقضًا، لكني ـ بالتأكيد ـ مترعُ بالدهشةِ إذ أننى أتأمل في عظمة إبراهيم البار؛ لأن يد ذلك الإنسان البار غرزت السكين في رقبة الولد، لكن يد الله لم تتركها تتلوَّث بدمه؛ لأن السكين لم تكن فقط في يد إبراهيم، بل في يد الله أيضًا، ولأن إبراهيم غرس السكين بالنية، أمَّا الله فأعاقها بصوته.
لكن لاحظ أمرًا آخرًا: قال الله قدِّم ابنك ذبيحةً، وللتو تسلح ابراهيم بسكين الذبيحة. بعد ذلك قال الله له لا تُقدَّم ابنك ذبيحةً، فللحال ترك إبراهيم السلاح. لأنه فضَّل أن يبدو عبدًا معترفًا بالجميل عن أن يُدعَى أبًا بواسطة ولده، ولأنه قَبِل أن يُحرم ممن ينتمي إليه لأجل الله، لذلك منحه الله ما هو إلهيٌ إلى جوار ما هو له، وأوقف تنفيذ أمره عندما أظهر إبراهيم طاعةً واستعدادًا لإنجازه.
وليس هناك ما يدعو أن تقول لي: إنه فقط بنى المذبح، ووضع الحطب فوقه، ولكنه عندما سَمِعَ صوت ولده يسأله: أبي أين الخروف للمحرقة؟ طغته أمواج الأفكار من كل جهة وزعزعت فكره ومزقت قلبه كأنها سهام نارية. أقول إنه ليس هناك ما يدعو أن تقول لي ذلك؛ لأنه بالرغم من أن كثيرين ـ حتى من هؤلاء الذين لم يصيروا آباء بعد ـ يتأثرون من هذا الموقف، لكن دعونا نرى هل تسببت مثل هذه الأفكار في معاناة لإبراهيم: صحيحٌ أنه ولد إسحق ورباه، وكان إسحق تعزيةً له في شيخوخته، كما أنه وحيده الذي له في العالم، الذي يسمعه ويراه، والآن ينوي أن يذبحه! ولكني أؤكد أن أيًا من هذه الأفكار لم تُخِف ذلك الذي يشبه الماس في معدنه، ولا زعزعته، فلم يقل لابنه: لا تَدْعُني أبًا لأني بعد قليل لن أكون أبيك، لكن ماذا قال؟ " الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني" (تك22: 8). ولعلنا نلاحظ أن كلاً منهما يخاطب الآخر بالألفاظ التي تدل على القرابة الطبيعية: إسحق يدعو إبراهيم أبًا، وإبراهيم يدعو إسحق ابنًا. حربُ أفكارٍ رهيبة، وريحٌ عاتية تهب من الجانبين، ولكن لا غرق! لأنه عندما سَمِع إسحق أن الله سوف يتكفل بهذا الأمر، لم يقل شيئًا، ولا فحص عن الأمر بالتفصيل، كم كان ابنًا مطيعًا مؤدبًا وهو في ريعان الشباب!
ألم يباغتكم غليان الدماء في رؤوسكم؟ ألم يعانق كل منكم ـ في فكره ـ اسحق الشاب؟ ألم يُثِركم تفهمه للموقف، فتحترمون تقواه؟ لماذا لم يُصَب بالذهول عندما قُيِّد ووُضِع فوق الحطب؟ ولمَ لم يشرع في الهروب، أو يتهم أباه بالجنون؟ لقد قَبِل أن يقيد ويوضع على المذبح، بل وتحمَّل كل شيء دون أن يتفوه بكلمة، كما لو كان حملاً وديعًا، أو بالحرى مثل رب الكل تشبَّه بصلاحه، إذ رمز بذلك إليه كذبيح، لأن ربنا " ظُلِم أمَّا هو فتذلل، ولم يفتح فاه، كشاةٍ تُساق إلى الذبح وكنعجةٍ صامتةٍ أمام جازيها، فلم يفتح فاه" (إش53: 7).
إذن لا يسألني أحدكم كيف لم يعاني إبراهيم ولم يتألم مثلما يتألم الآباء الطبيعيون، وفي نفس الوقت لا يحاول أحدكم البرهنة على أن إبراهيم لم يكن يبالي حتى يسلبه حقه في مديح يستحقه. لأننا عندما يتصادف أن نرى ـ في السوق ـ أُناسًا منَّا كانوا غارقين في الاستمتاع بملذات الحياة الحاضرة، يساقون لتنفيذ حكم الإعدام جزاءً وفاقًا على أعمالهم السيئة، فإننا نتألم لأجلهم متضايقين، رغم أنهم غير معروفين لدينا ولم نرهم من قبل، بل ونبكي بحرقةٍ شفقةً عليهم. إذا كان الأمر كذلك، فكم وكم ما يجول بخاطر مَن أُمِر أن يذبح ابنه ويُصعده محرقةً كذبيح مُقدَّس فوق نار المذبح؟ ابنه المنحدر من صلبه، ابنه الوحيد الذي وُلِد بعد مرور سنين كثيرة وكان عزيز المنال، ابنه الذي كان في ريعان شبابه في الوقت الذي كان فيه أبيه شيخًا طاعنًا في السن! لو كان إبراهيم قد قُدَ من حجرٍ، أو كان من الحديد، أو حتى من الماس، ألم يكن يتأثر بضياع زهرة شباب ابنه، ألا يؤثر فيه كلامه المتعقل، أو تقوى نفسه؟ لقد سمع إسحق أبيه يقول "إن الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني"، ولكنه لم يسأل عن شيء آخر. رأى أبيه يقيده، فلم تصدر عنه ردةُ فعلٍ. وُضِع فوق الحطب، فلم يحاول القفز أو الهرب. رأى السكين جاهزًا لذبحه، فلم يرتعب. أي نفسٍ تستطيع أن تكون أكثر تقوى من نفس إسحق؟ مَن سيجرؤ بعد ذلك على القول بأن إبراهيم ـ بعد كل ذلك ـ لم يعانى أي اضطراب؟ لو فُرِض أن عدوًا كان ينوي أن يذبحه، أو لو وحشًا افترسه، ألم تكن تتألم نفسه؟ بالطبع هذا غير ممكن، لا يمكن أن تصير الأمور هكذا. لذلك أتوسل إليك أيها الإنسان، إذا فقدت ابنًا لك أو ابنةً، ألا تبكي بإفراطٍ، أو ترشم نفسك بإشارة الصليب باستهتار، لكن تأمَّل في أن إبراهيم ذبح ابنه دون أن يُسِل دمعةً ولا تفوه بكلمةٍ مُرة. وأيوب أيضًا تألم بالتأكيد، بقدر ما هو طبيعيٌ أن يتألم أبٌ يحب أولاده، لكن ما نفعله نحن ـ في مثل هذه المواقف ـ يتناسب فقط مع ما يفعله الأعداء. فلو بكيت وانتحبت على شخصٍ دُعي إلى البلاط الملكي لكي يكرَّم من الملك، فلن يقول الناس أنك صديقٌ لهذا الشخص، بل عدوٌ.

الصلاة والإحسان من أجل نفوس الآخرين، فلتحزن على هؤلاء الذين يموتون غير تائبين:
ربما تقول لي: لكني لا أعرف أين ذهب؟ لماذا لا تعرف ذلك؟ أخبرني، فسواء عاش حياته باستقامة أم لا، فمعروف أين سوف يذهب. عندئذ تقول لي: ولكني أبكي لأجل هذا بالضبط، فلقد رحل محملاً بكثير من الخطايا. وأنا أيضًا أقول لك لأجل هذا عليك أن تفرح! لأنه توقف عن فعل الخطية، ولن يُضِف على حمله المزيد من الشرور، ولأنه بإمكانك أن تساعده بالتأكيد، لا بالدموع والنحيب لكن بالصلوات والتوسلات والإحسانات والتقدمات. لأن هذه الأمور لم تتقرر اعتباطًا، وليس بدون سببٍ يقف الكاهن بالقرب من المذبح المقدس الذي تُرفَع عليه الأسرار الرهيبة مصليًا "من أجل الذين رقدوا في المسيح، وأيضًا من أجل الذين تحل ذكرى رقادهم"، لكن كل هذا يصير بعد استنارة الروح القدس. فإذا كانت الذبيحة التي كان يقدمها أيوب تطهر أولاده من الخطايا، فلماذا تتشكك أنت عندما ترفع تقدماتك لأجل أولئك الذين رحلوا عن هذه الحياة. لا شك أن ذلك يسبب لهم بعض الراحة والتخفيف. إذن دعونا نبكي لا على على الأموات عمومًا، بل بالحري نبكى على أولئك الذين في غناهم يموتون دون أن يُؤمِّنوا لأنفسهم بعض الراحة بهذا الغِنَى، فلنبكِ على من لديهم الإمكانيات ويملكون الوسائل التي تطهرهم من خطاياهم، ولكنهم لم يفعلوا شيئًا، فلنبكِ على هؤلاء. ولا ننسى أنفسنا خاصة، بل وكل الناس بشكل عام، ليس ليومٍ أو اثنين، بل كل أيام حياتنا، ولنساعدهم بقدر ما نستطيع فلنفكر بطريقة أو بأخرى كيف نمدهم بمساعدةٍ ما، أو راحةٍ حتى ولو كانت بسيطة، كيف يمكننا ذلك؟ عندما نصلي لأجل نفوسهم، ونترجى الآخرين أن يُصلُّوا أيضًا من أجلهم، أو نصنع دائما إحسانًا وصدقةً للفقراء من أجل نفوسهم، فهذا الأمر يعطي بعض التعزية للموتى، لأنه ماذا يقول الله عن ذلك "وأُحامي عن هذه المدينة لأُخلصها من أجل نفسي، ومن أجل داود عبدي" (2مل19: 34)، فإذا كانت ذكرى شخص بار لها قوة بهذا المقدار، إذ تُصنَع أعمال صالحة من أجله، ألا يكون لها نتائج عظيمة؟ ليس اعتباطًا (أي ليس بدون علةٍ) شرّع الآباء الرسل ذكر الأموات أثناء تتميم الأسرار العظيمة، فقد عرفوا مقدار الربح وعظم الفائدة التي يجنيها الموتى من ذلك. فكيف لا نُرضِي الله عندما يقف كل الشعب رافعين أكفهم بالضراعة إلى السماء، وبالاشتراك مع الإكليروس المقدس أثناء الصلاة أمام الذبيحة المهيبة غير الدموية، نترجاه من أجل إخوتنا الراقدين؟ كل هذا يقتصر بالتأكيد على الموتى المسيحيين المعمدين، لكن الموعوظين (الذين لم يعتمدوا بعد) لا يتمتعون بأية معونة سوى ما يقدَّم إحسانًا إلى الفقراء من أجل راحة نفوسهم، هذا الإحسان يمدهم ببعض الراحة. بناء على ما تقدم، فإن الموت لا يعتبر شرًا، إلاَّ من يموت غارقًا في خطاياه.

لماذا نخاف الموت؟
أتريدون يا أحبائي أن أقول لكم لماذا تخافون من الموت؟ إذا أردنا أن نعرف ذلك، يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا لماذا لا يستولي علينا عشق ملكوت السموات؟ لماذا لا يشغلنا الاشتياق للخيرات العتيدة؟ لأنه عندما يحدث هذا، فسوف نحتقر كل خيرات الحياة الحاضرة، بل ومن كان سابقًا يخاف جهنم أو الجحيم، فإنه عندما يتحول للاشتياق للملكوت فإنه لن يبالِ بالموت.
وبهذه المناسبة اسمحوا لي يا إخوتي أن أعطي لكم بعض النصائح: لا يكن تفكيركم مثل الأطفال، لكن كونوا أطفالاً في الشر، لأنهم لا يخافون النار المشتعلة، بقدر ما يخافون من الخيالات، فهم يخافون الأقنعة، لكن إذا أجلسهم أحد بجوار المصباح فسرعان ما يحاولون إمساك اللهب.
أتريد أن أقول لك سببًا آخر يجعلنا نخاف الموت؟ نحن لا نعيش حياةً فاضلةً، وليس لدينا ضمير طاهر، فلو كنا نعيش حياةً فاضلةً، ولدينا ضمير نقي، فليس من سبب يجعلنا نخاف الموت. قد تقول: برهن لي على أنني سوف أرث ملكوت السموات، ومن ثم اذبحني لو أردت، عندئذٍ سوف أكون لك مديونًا، إذ ترسلني إلى تلك الخيرات سريعًا. ولكني أخاف أن أموت ظلمًا، أي بلا فائدة! ما هذا الذي تقوله؟ أخبرني، أتخاف أن تموت ظلمًا، ولذلك تريد أن تموت لأجل الحق؟! كيف لمن هو ضائعٌ ومعذب بهذا القدر أن يعتقد أنه يموت ظلمًا، وليس للحق؟ إذا كان ينبغي أن تخاف الموت، فكان يجب عليك أن تخاف الله، ذاك الذي يأتي بالحق. إن من يموت ظلمًا هو من تشبَّه بالقديسين؛ لأن أكثر الذين أرضوا الرب خضعوا للموت ظلمًا. والأول هابيل الذي لم يُذبح بسبب وقوعه في خطأ تجاه أخيه قايين، أو أنه أحزنه، لكن لأنه قد كرَّم الله. وإذا كان الله قد سمح بهذا، فهل لأنه كان يحب هابيل أم لأنه كان يكرهه؟ من الواضح جدًا أنه فعل هذا لأنه كان يحبه وأراد أن يصنع له تاجًا أكثر بهاءً بسبب هذا الذبح الظالم. أرأيت أنه لا ينبغي أن تخاف الموت ظلمًا، بل خَف أن تموت مثقلاً بخطايا كثيرة. وبينما مات هابيل ظلمًا، عاش قايين هائمًا مرعوبًا. مَن مِن الاثنين كان مغبوطًا، أخبرني؟ أذاك الذي كسب البر إذ توقفت حياته، أم ذاك الذي ما يزال عائشًا في الخطية؟ أذاك الذي مات ظلمًا، أم من يعيش مرتعبًا عن حق؟ وأية جريمة هي أسوء من القتل، أخبرني؟ لكن ليس كل قتل يُعتَبر جريمة، لأن الفاعل قد يكون لديه مبررات قوية، كيف ذلك؟ إسمعني: المديانيون (4) أرادوا أن يجعلوا الله عدوًا لليهود، لأنهم إذ يحرمونهم من معونة الرب، يُحيون الأمل في الانتصار عليهم، فزينوا بعض الفتيات أخرجوهن أمام جيش اليهود، وبهذه الطريقة أغروهم وجذبوهم إلى الزنا، فعندما رأى فينحاس ذلك استل سيفه وقتل اثنان من اليهود أثناء اللحظة التي كانا يفعلان فيها الخطية، ليس لأنه يكره القتيلين لكن لكي ينقذ الباقين. لا شك أن هذا العمل يُعتبر قتلاً، لكن النتيجة أنه صار سبب خلاص أولئك الذين وُجدوا في خطر الانزلاق في الخطية. لقد قتل اثنين، ولكنه أنقذ آلافًا كثيرة. فمثل الأطباء الذين إذ يبترون العضو الفاسد ينقذون كل الجسد، هكذا فعل فينحاس، لذلك فعمله يعتبر مبررًا.

دعونا لا نبكِ – إذن – بغير تمييز على من يموتون، لكن على أولئك الذين يموتون مثقلين بخطاياهم الكثيرة. هؤلاء هم المستحقون للنحيب والحزن. لأن أي رجاء يوجد لمن يرحلون مثقلين بخطاياهم الكثيرة، بينما التطهر من الخطايا هناك مستحيلٌ. لن أعيقكم إذ تبكون على من يرحلون عن هذا العالم وهم ينوؤون تحت وطأة خطاياهم، لكن ليكن بكائنا بطريقةٍ لائقة، لا شاذة، أي ليس بأن نرخي شعورنا ونمزق ملابسنا، ونغير هيئة وجوهنا، لكن فلنترك دموعنا تنساب بهدوء من عمق نفوسنا، هذا يفيدنا نحن؛ لأن من يحزن بهذه الطريقة على من مات، سيحاول ألا يسقط هو في ذات الخطايا. عندما ترى شخصًا ميتًا يُحمل إلى مسكنه الأخير، يتبعه أولاده الأيتام وأرملته وهم حزانى، ويبكيه عبيده وأصدقاؤه، فكِّر كيف أن أمور هذا العالم الحاضر لا قيمة لها وأنها لا تختلف في شيء عن الظلال والأوهام والأحلام. أُنظر المباني العظيمة والمشهورة التي صارت أنقاضًا بعد أن انهارت، لذلك يقول الكتاب" كثير من الطغاة جلسوا على التراب والخامل الذكر لبس التاج" (حكمة بن سيراخ11: 5) ألا يكفيك كل هذا؟ تفكر إذن ـ قبل الموت ـ عندما تنام أية قيمة لك. ربما تفتك بك حشرة ضعيفة جدًا، كم من مرةٍ حدث لكثيرين أن سقط أحدهم من سقف الحجرة فخُلعت عينه أو تسببت في شرٍ أعظم.

إنَّ الموت يكشف عبث الأمور البشرية:
تفكَّر في هذا دائمًا، لا تعجب بجمال الوجه الإنساني، ولا اعتدال القوام وتناسقه، ولا الملبس الفاخر، ولا ما تملكه من جياد ومن عبيد. ينبغي أن تُفكَّر في أمرٍ واحد: أين ينتهي كل هذا؟ لكن لو كنت تُعجب بالمظاهر، فسأوجهك إلى ما ذُكِر في الكتب المقدسة التي هي أكثر بهاءً من كل هذا. علينا أن ننظر إلى جوهر الأشياء التي نعجب بها بسبب مظهرها الخارجي، الذي هو كفخار سيؤول مصيره إلى تراب. أرني هذا الإنسان إذا ما أُصيب بحمى، ويكون عندئذٍ مشرفًا على الموت. ساعتها فقط سندير حوارًا وسأسألك: أين أولئك الذين يمشون بخيلاء وتكبُّر، ها إن كثيرون يتبعونهم في طريق السوق. أين هم الذين يلبسون الحرير؟ أين هم الذين أمسكوا الطعام عن الكثير من المحتاجين، بينما كانوا دائمًا منكبون على ملذاتهم؟ أين هي سهراتهم الفاخرة، أين فرق الموسيقى، أين المتملقون، أين هي ضحكاتهم الكثيرة وترف نفوسهم، أين هي شهواتهم، أين هي حياتهم الرخوة كثيرة النفقات؟ الكل رحل وتلاشى بعيدًا. ماذا حدث للجسد الذي نال عنايةً ونظافةً فائقتين؟ اقترب من القبر، هل لاحظت التراب والرماد والسوس وكم القذارة الموجودة؟ أنظر، وتأوه بمرارةٍ، ويا ليت الأمر يقتصر فقط على هذا الوضع السيئ، لكن الآن انقل تفكيرك من القبر إلى تلك الحلقة التي لا تنتهي، إلى صرير الأسنان، إلى الظلمة الخارجية، إلى النار التي لا تُطفئ، إلى تلك العقوبات المُرة غير المحتملة، تلك التي تستمر بدون نهاية في الأبدية، وهو الأمر الذي يختلف عما يحدث في الحياة الحاضرة، فكلا الأعمال الصالحة والشريرة لهما نهاية سريعة هنا. أمَّا هناك في الحياة الأخرى فكلاهما مستمرين إلى الأبد، وذلك رغم اختلاف طبيعة الأعمال الصالحة وشرور الحياة الحاضرة بما لا يقاس عن الحياة الأخرى. إذن ماذا حدث لتلك الزينة الفاخرة؟ أين هي جميع التملقات والمداهنات، أين ما كان يقوم به العبيد من عناية وسهر، أين وفرة المال وغنى الممتلكات؟ أي ريح عاتية أتت في الداخل وزعزعت كل هذا وشتَّتته؟

وما الحاجة إلى كل تلك النفقات الكبيرة التي تُنفَق على الجنازة، وبينما يتسبب ذلك في ضرر مادي كبير للمشيعين، فإن الميت لا يربح شيئًا. عندما تسمع أن المسيح قام من الموت عريانًا، كف عن محبة المظاهر ولا تتعلل بالموت. وعندما تسمع قول المسيح: "رأيتموني جوعانًا فأطعمتموني، وعطشانًا فسقيتموني، وعريانًا فكسوتموني"، أضِف "وميتًا فدفنتموني"؛ لأنه إذا كان قد أخبرنا – ونحن أحياء – ألاَّ يكون لدينا أكثر من ثوب، فكم بالحري عندما نموت. وأي مبررٍ نعطي إذا كنا نُزيَّن الجسد الذي يتحلل ويصبح مأكلاً للسوس، بينما نحتقر المسيح جائعًا وعطشانًا، أو عندما يتجول عاريًا وكغريب؟

وإذا كنا نُقدَّم رموز التفاخر والغنى للميت، فنغطيه بالملابس الفاخرة، وتُشيَّع جنازته في مشهدٍ مهيب، والأغنياء والفقراء يمدحونه، فاعلم أن هذا المشهد سرعان ما يختفي، وكأنه يشبه وردة تذبل، يظهر ذلك عندما نمر على عتبات أبواب المدينة راجعين عقب تسليمنا الجسد إلى السوس. وإلاَّ فدعني أسألك: أين ذهب هذا الجمع كله؟ ما الذي أسكت أصوات النحيب والضجة؟ أين المصابيح، وأين فرق النساء اللاتي كن يندبنَ؟ أَوَ هل كان ذلك حلمًا؟ أين الضجيج، أين تلك الأصوات التي كانت تنادي وتحثنا على ألاَّ نفقد شجاعتنا لأنه ليس أحد خالدًا؟ لماذا تخاطب تلك الأفواه الآن من لا يسمع؟ كان واجبًا أن تحثه على أن يكون لديه قناعة عندما خطف وطمع، وأن تنبهه إلى أنه ليس أحدٌ خالدًا.

ألا تعتقد أنك تتضايق لو أن أحدًا يبني بيوتًا لحسابك وأنت لن تسكن فيها؟ فلماذا إذن تريد أن تغتني في هذا العالم الذي قد تخرج منه قبل أن يحل الليل؟ اضبط إذن هوسك، سكِّن شهوتك العنيفة، ولا تكتفي بأن تقول لمن ظُلِم: لا تفقد شجاعتك.

وبالرغم من أن هذا الكلام غير مفيد لمن خرج من إستاد مسابقات الحياة الحاضرة، فعلى الأقل دعونا نُسمِع أولئك الذين يصاحبونه إلى القبر ولهم نفس الأخطاء، لأنهم لا يفكرون في شيء من مثل هذا إذ أنهم سكارى من شهوة الغنى، ولكن في ساعة الجنازة هذه، تؤكد مواجهة الموت صحة ما قلته. دعونا نتعفف، دعونا نتعلم أنه بعد وقت قليل سوف يأخذهم الذين يقودونهم إلى المحكمة المخيفة ليعطوا حسابًا عما ارتكبوه من شرور في هذه الحياة. وحتى لا نشترك مع أولئك في معاناتهم، دعونا نبذل محاولة لكي نتغير لنصير أفضل، بقدر ما تسمح به قوانا، لكي نفوز بالخيرات العتيدة بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والقدرة مع الآب والروح القدس المحيي، الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آمين.

(1) يقصد القديس يوحنا أنه ليس بالضرورة أن يكون كل الناس أحياء عند حدوث القيامة العامة، فقد يموت الكثيرون قبل حدوثها.
(2) يقصد ذهبى الفم أن الذين ينالون رُتبًا سامية فى وظائفهم يُوَّدعون بثناء عندما يتقاعدون من مناصبهم.
(3) يقصد بأسلحة الطبيعة ـ بحسب ذهبي الفم ـ المحبة والحنان.
(4) عد: 25.

المـركز الأرثـوذكـسي للدراسات الآبائية بالقاهرة - نصوص آبائية - 82
ترجمة د. جورج عوض إبراهيم	
مراجعة د. نصحى عبد الشهيد	  	
نوفمبر 2004م


----------



## The Antiochian (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*قرأت عدة مقاطع ، فعلاً الدراسة طويلة جداً ، لكن من أجمل ما قرأت من أجوبة على تساؤلات جهلنا بزمن الموت والقيامة والحزن .*

*فعلاً رائع ، وسأتابع القراءة ،، شكراً لك .*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك
جميل جدا ورائع​


----------



## soul & life (19 فبراير 2015)

الرب يباركك ..


----------

